

Show HN: Bookmark events across the web and receive automatic reminders. - sixbit
https://www.tentative.ly/invite

======
vitovito
Here's an example URL where your "Grab it!" button doesn't work. You really
need to make sure the z-index makes it on top of everything else on the page!

[http://www.stcaustin.org/events-mainmenu-2/21-networking-
lun...](http://www.stcaustin.org/events-mainmenu-2/21-networking-
lunches/120-north-austin-networking-lunch)

~~~
sixbit
Thanks for the example! I've pushed the fix so the Grab it button has maximum
Zzz's and it's working well on this page now. :-)

------
yo-mf
Pretty interesting idea, would like to see where it goes with vetting and
curating events. I think that is more of the pain point. This is clearly a
good start though.

------
vitovito
There's no easy way to add the bookmarklet to my iPad's bookmark list. Can't
drag and drop there.

~~~
sixbit
Thanks for the heads up! I'm going to look into this and get back to you. Not
sure how bookmarklets integrate with iPad.

------
websymphony
UI looks pretty nice. Nice enhancements to twitter bootstrap.

------
reecepacheco
awesome stuff - i always see events i MAY go to, but don't necessarily want to
put it on my calendar. looks like this will do the trick

